# Musician Versatility



## GreyEclipse

Three questions.

I am a beginner musician and guitarist but I want to become a versatile musician and play multiple instruments and I would greatly appreciate your input into what I should decide on. The guitar is already highly versatile so I have that covered and its a string instrument obviously that is covered. So I am thinking about a wind instrument such as the flute? I want to be able to reach up into the high soprano range and achieve a fuller sound. What do you guys think and if you agree then what would be a good beginners flute with open keys? To further complicate things, my next question, what would you guys recommend for a guy that wants to be versatile and cover a wide range of sound, what would you recommend as a bass instrument? I'd like to play something less common in this category but something that is fairly easy to transport and not too expensive and I think at this point I am just having a pipe dream, lol, but if you have something in mind then please speak up. I would be interested in the harp or piano but they're too expensive and not mobile. I'm also interested in percussion and would like to hear some input on that. Thanks in advance, I look forward to hearing your advice.


----------



## tdc

Well, I don't have any suggestions on what instruments to buy as far as a flute or bass instrument, but as far as the feasibility of your goal, it depends on the styles of music you want to play. If you are into simpler things, like rock and folk music I think you should be able to achieve your goal, if you are planning on getting proficient at your instruments and playing pieces in the classical repertoire beyond the beginner level, than you can expect to have to put in a lot of work, for the majority of people it would not be a realistic goal, unless you are exceptionally musically talented and have around 8 hours (or more) each day you can practice your instruments.

Personally I would just start at trying to get proficient at one instrument and then branch out from there.


----------



## GreyEclipse

In all honesty, folk and rock are two of my favorite genres of music and I intend to play them. I'm also interested in playing classical but I doubt I'll ever accomplish that for a number of reasons. I do not want to be stuck in one single genre, thin k versatility, I know that this is a very ambitious request but I believe I can be a well rounded, skilled musician in three instruments with time and persistent practice. Thanks for your input.


----------



## hreichgott

Starting with one is good advice, and it sounds like you're starting on guitar. If you have a chance to fool around on different instruments, like instruments belonging to friends, or to a school if you're in school, that will help give you a sense of what you enjoy playing. Then when you start to know your way around the guitar -- both the instrument and the practice routine -- you'll know if you have enough time and discipline to add on.


----------



## Volve

Well, regarding the percussion, today I sing, I play the piano and flute, but I took my first baby steps into music with drums. I was a drummer for three years before I started branching out, and I highly recommend it, as it will give you a perfect sense of rhythm, which in turn will make learning other instruments that much easier. And listen to tdc and Heather, they are giving excellent advice about how you should proceed with this, take your time, learn what you love and know what you want, and go after it and branch out at your own pace. And remember, it's best to be good at one instrument than below average at several instruments. Depending on what you want, you may have to put a lot of time and effort into learning them. Good luck!


----------



## Vaneyes

Yesterday, I saw a "60 Minutes" program (linked) that conveyed to me the epitome of versatility. Hopefully, this message, *The Recyclers: From trash comes triumph* can inspire many young musicians. It shows what can be done with little. Where there's a will, there's a way.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/recyclers-from-trash-comes-triumph-2/


----------

